
Playboy Magazine Shuts Down Print Edition - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/playboy-magazine-shuts-down-print-edition-citing-coronavirus-11584582245
======
cable2600
Behind a paywall:

Try this web archive: [https://archive.is/1QVqJ](https://archive.is/1QVqJ)

